# worthless dog



## hossmaster (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## John_Olexa (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't get the title of this.


----------



## hossmaster (Jul 23, 2008)

John_Olexa said:


> I don't get the title of this.



just a worthless dog getting into everything, while playing innocent


----------



## shenzee (Jul 24, 2008)

What big brown eyes... Great shot by the way...


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't think a dog (pet) can be worthless...
For one.

And then upon framing this, you cut off his tail and one of his ears, and his nearest eye is in the dead centre of the photo. 

His expression is endearing, focus is perfect, so is exposure, and the choice of aperture looks good to me, too.


----------



## O'Rork (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh the sufferings of a worthless dog! Got a little ear and tail snip. I would imagine the Vet took some snips too.

Pets are the greatest companion. Absolutely, unconditional love.

Great capture.


----------



## hossmaster (Jul 24, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> I don't think a dog (pet) can be worthless...
> For one.
> 
> And then upon framing this, you cut off his tail and one of his ears, and his nearest eye is in the dead centre of the photo.
> ...



appreciate your input.  yea i didn't realize that i had cut off parts of the dog.


----------



## John_Olexa (Jul 24, 2008)

Never met a worthless dog. Met a lot of worthless people though and a lot of worthless photographers.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 24, 2008)

John_Olexa said:


> Never met a worthless dog. Met a lot of worthless people though and a lot of worthless photographers.


 
Amen to that.


----------



## motorshooter (Jul 25, 2008)

John_Olexa said:


> Never met a worthless dog. Met a lot of worthless people though and a lot of worthless photographers.


 
How true..........................................


----------



## LynziMarie (Jul 25, 2008)

John_Olexa said:


> Never met a worthless dog. Met a lot of worthless people though and a lot of worthless photographers.


I agree with that too.....

first step... he/she's worthless... next step off to the pound.
I've seen it too many sad times I'd rather not count.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 25, 2008)

haha hes a cute little guy.


----------



## AngieDoogles (Jul 25, 2008)

John_Olexa said:


> Never met a worthless dog. Met a lot of worthless people though and a lot of worthless photographers.



Well said! :thumbup:


----------

